# Gaming-Monitor 27 Zoll



## updatefreak (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming-Monitor mit 27 Zoll.
Habe mir dazu folgende Geräte herausgesucht


Razor Raptor 27
GigaByte M27Q
Dell S2721DGFA
MSI Optix MAG274QRF-QD
MSI Optix MAG274QRF
MSI Optix MAG272CQR
LC Power LC-M27-QHD-165

Ziel ist es meinen Gaming-Laptop über Thunderbold an eine Docking-Station
(z.B. Dell Thunderbolt Dock – WD19TBS oder Razer Thunderbolt™ 4 Dock Chroma)
anzuschließen, an der die Maus, die Tastatur und der Bildschirm angeschlossen ist.

Welchen Bildschirm würdest ihr nehmen und warum (gerne auch welche, die noch nicht in der Liste aufgeführt sind)?
Denke es ist nicht schlecht, wenn der Bildschirm USB-C hat (auch wenn es z.B. Razer Thunderbolt™ 4 Dock Chroma wird).
Gerne auch Vorschläge für eine Docking-Station oder geändertes Setup mit Begründung.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------

